
Ask HN: Founders, if you had a time machine... - ahl
Question for startup founders: if you had a time machine to travel back to the inception of your company what kinds of things do you wish you had started doing then? Not &quot;what do you wish you did differently?&quot; but what stuff do you wish you had started doing so you could benefit from it later (i.e. now)?
======
rayvy
Seconded. Would also love to know these things.

Side note: Would definitely change the title as it comes across a bit...baity.

